# De nada (respuesta a "Gracias")



## dianamgh

Por favor, alguien me puede decir cual es el equivalente en Italiano a la frase "de nada" que se usa como respuesta a "gracias"?

Muchas gracias,

Diana.


----------



## irene.acler

De nada = Di niente.
Como respuesta a "gracias" se puede también decir "di niente, figurati" o simplemente "figurati" (en lo coloquial, claro).


----------



## Shy1986

En italiano se puede decir (en respuesta a grazie):

1. Prego
2. Di niente (de nada)
3. Figurati

"Prego" es la màs usada


----------



## sabrinita85

dianamgh said:


> Por favor, alguien me puede decir cual es el equivalente en Italiano a la frase "de nada" que se usa como respuesta a "gracias"?
> 
> Muchas gracias,
> 
> Diana.



*Prego*
*Di nulla*
*Nulla*
*Di niente*
*Niente*
*Figurati*
*A te *(a ti)
*È stato un piacere *(ha sido un placer)
Como ya ha dicho alguien, "Prego" resulta la más utilizada.


----------



## Shy1986

"a te" non l'ho mai sentito. "di nulla, nulla, niente" sono un pò la stessa cosa.


----------



## sabrinita85

Shy1986 said:


> "a te" non l'ho mai sentito. "di nulla, nulla, niente" sono un pò la stessa cosa.


Mai sentito?
Strano 
Io l'ho sempre detto e sentito.

Sì, sono tutte la stessa cosa, la nostra amica avrà uno schemino completo 
Anzi, se ve ne viene qualcun'altra in mente, aggiungete.


----------



## Shy1986

Così almeno gli stranieri sapranno l'italiano meglio di noi eheh


----------



## dianamgh

MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS POR SUS RESPUESTAS!!!!
Saludos,
Diana.


----------



## Shy1986

Prego 

Saluti


----------



## brincola

¿Por qué Elianor me responde a la petición de que corrija mis errores, dándole yo las gracias anticipadas, con lo siguiente:?*

Comunque prego, di niente!
*
De todas maneras de nada, de nada
Exactamente me refiero al uso de *prego* y *di niente *al mismo tiempo*.
*


----------



## honeyheart

sabrinita85 said:


> Anzi, se ve ne viene qualcun'altra in mente, aggiungete.


Io ne ricordo altre due:

- "Dovere!" (risposta che ricevi quando rigrazi qualcuno per fare qualcosa che comunque fa parte del suo lavoro.)

- "Non c'è di che!" (versione letteralmente uguale alla nostra risposta "no hay de qué".)


----------



## Larroja

brincola said:


> ¿Por qué Elianor me responde a la petición de que corrija mis errores, dándole yo las gracias anticipadas, con lo siguiente:?*
> 
> Comunque prego, di niente!
> *
> De todas maneras de nada, de nada
> Exactamente me refiero al uso de *prego* y *di niente *al mismo tiempo*.
> *



Ahora entiendo porque esta frase, en otro post tuyo, me sonaba rara... Simplemente, creo, Elianor quería decir que no hay porque darle las gracias, pero, como lo has hecho, te contesta de todas formas con un clásico "prego", y para subrayar que no hace falta agradecerle lo que no considera un esfuerzo, añade ese "di niente". 
De hecho, prego y di niente al mismo tiempo normalmente no se utilizan. ¿Vale?


----------



## brincola

¡Por fin! Creía que me habiais abandonado (es broma) . Me hicieron cambiar del hilo en el que tenía la conversación con Elianor a este y perdí la comunicación con ella.
Aquí supongo  que a todos les sonaría extraña la pregunta. Y aún más con la referencia a Elianor con la que trataba de restablecer la comunicación.
También te he contestado en el otro hilo.
Grazie mille, Larroja. Y grazie mille, Elianor.


----------



## Larroja

brincola said:


> Grazie mille, Larroja. Y grazie mille, Elianor.



De nada... De todas formas, prego!


----------



## brincola

No quiero alargar demasiado esta duda, pero, solo para terminar de afinar conceptos.
En español cuando alguien nos da las gracias podemos contestar también de muchas maneras. Pero entre ellas cojo estas dos formas para ver si se corresponden con mi pregunta sobre el significado exacto de *Comunque prego, di niente!*:
1ª respuesta: ¡por favor! indicando con ello ¡por favor, ni lo nombres!
2ª respuesta: ¡por favor!, ¡de nada! No hacía falta que lo dijeras, pero, ¡de nada!

Mi pregunta es si *prego* se traduciría por ese ¡por favor! (con exclamación) y no tanto con ¡de nada! (que sería *niente*, o *di nulla*, entre otras posibilidades).
Grazie.


----------



## Larroja

brincola said:


> Mi pregunta es si *prego* se traduciría por ese ¡por favor! (con exclamación) y no tanto con ¡de nada! (que sería *niente*, o *di nulla*, entre otras posibilidades).
> Grazie.



¿Cuál es la forma más común con que un español contesta a un "gracias"? ¡Esa será la traducción de "prego"! No tiene ninguna matiz especial, es algo como una respuesta "automática". Puede tener también otras matices, como señala el De Mauro aquí.


----------



## brincola

La forma más habitual es:
'*de nada*' o '*no hay de qué*', incluso ('*no hay por qué*') que vienen a ser lo mismo, la segunda un poco más elaborada y junto a '*no tiene por qué darlas*' constituyen formas algo más educadas. '*No tiene importancia*', es otra. La respuesta depende del 'grado de elaboración' que se quiera aplicar. Incluso puede depender (quizás no siempre de una forma consciente) del grado de cortesía y educación que se quiera aplicar al interlocutor. 
'*Ha sido un placer*' es para 'quedar mejor'. Se le indica que lo has hecho tan a gusto, que incluso (casi) le agradeces el que te haya dado la oportunidad de haber disfrutado ayudándole. Y el no va más de rizar el rizo en este aspecto es responder '*a tí*', por supuesto siempre que el otro no haya realmente hecho nada por tí (porque si realmente, el otro, también ha hecho algo que debas agradecer , entonces la respuesta se la debes y no sería educado el no darla). 
Porque si la otra persona no ha hecho nada por tí, ¿no es exageradamente educado el responder *a tí*?
Para no dejar posibilidad a una respuesta de nuestro interlocutor, viene bién un *¡por favor!* que en este caso es prácticamente todo lo contrario a pedir un favor. La exclamación hace que se le imponga al interlocutor la obligatoriedad de aceptar sin discusión (suavizada por las palabras 'por favor') lo que se ha hecho por él. Es como decir ¡Por Dios, no exagere!, ¡no hay para tanto!. Normalmente el interlocutor lo ve así y ya no insiste en dar las gracias.
Creo que hay diferencias apreciables entre todas estas formas. Aunque claro está que es solo una opinión y, por lo tanto, discutible.

Como traduciría yo las citas del DeMauro:
1ª: _«Grazie!» «P.»_; _«Mi scusi per il ritardo» «P., non si preoccupi»_ ¡*Por favor*!, ¡no se preocupe! (difícilmente cuadra aquí el poner 'de nada')
2ª: per invitare qcn. a servirsi, ad accomodarsi, a entrare, ecc.: _p., si accomodi_ *Le ruego* que se acomode o *Se lo ruego*, acomódese. Nunca 'de nada'.
3ª: con intonazione interrogativa, per invitare qcn. a ripetere qcs. che non si è capito: _p.?, non ho capito co__sa hai detto   ¿*Perdone*?, no he entendido lo que ha dicho._ O *disculpe* o ¿*por favor*? (Las dos primeras quizás se corresponden más con *scusi*). Pero está claro que aquí no tiene ningún sentido decir *de nada*.
Tras un ¡no hay de que! o incluso un ¡por favor! a veces se contesta simplemente *¡insisto*!.
A pesar de todo, insisto en darte las gracias.


----------



## El Genovés

A veces a "Grazie" se responde: "*Ci mancherebbe*" o "*Ci mancherebbe altro*" que corresponderían a decir "Faltaría más" en español;
o "*Grazie altrettanto*" si se quiere responder "Igualmente" por reconocer también uno un favor.


----------



## Elianor

Aclaro que mi frase fue una redundancia!

En italiano no hace falta poner "prego" y también "di niente".

Perdonadme por ese error, es que quería subrayar que es un placer para mí ayudar los foreros cuando puedo...

Eli.


----------



## lautaro

Solo una precisazione quasi da maniaco.
Nulla è parola toscana (più vicino al latino _nihil_)
Niente viene sì dal latino _ne_ o _nec_ ma attraverso il francese _néant._

Non scatenatevi! Lo so che non tutto quello che è toscano è automaticamente italiano, però _nulla_ è lo "standard" e _niente_ una valida alternativa molto usata.


----------



## brincola

Elianor, gracias por la explicación. Y por la redundancia. Prefiero verla como una muestra exquisita de cortesía, que como un error.
Ciao.


----------

